# Iphone 13 et apple watch N° ...?



## jogary (19 Février 2022)

Bonjour à tous,
Quel bonheur (immense) de vous retrouver...Après une longue absence et du matériel "apple" bien conservé, à savoir Imac mi - 2011, iphone 6 S plus et une montre connectée Gar...!, j'ai décidé, enfin de revenir aux affaires.
Je me suis pris un iphone 13 (classique), je renouvelle mon mac, et je cherche une apple watch répondant à mes besoins.
A savoir, sport (footing) santé (cardio) bien connectée (tel, sms, appel, prendre, refus, ) et....indépendante ? Mon poignet (hélas) n'est pas bien épais (une 40 ? une 42, 44 mm ?) lisibilité ? (à mon âge, j'ai besoin de lunettes ! )
Je pense à une SE cellular... D'après lmes essais/tests, ils disent que c'est un très bon compromis car la SE ale chassis de la AW 6 ?
Un avis ? Merci à tous  ;-)


----------



## Jura39 (20 Février 2022)

Bonjour,

Je ne peux que vous conseiller de vous rendre en boutique Apple pour faire votre choix et de tester


----------



## jogary (4 Mars 2022)

En effet, je suis allé dans un "I concept" pour essayer les différentes tailles. Et bien malgré mon poignet qui n'est pas des plus grands, toutes les tailles me vont ! Je crois que je vais prendre une 44 voire 45 mm.
En revanche, si l'on veut l'assistance pour appeler les secours comme le montre la PUB, il faut la cellular ou bien un iphone à proximité...


----------



## Jura39 (4 Mars 2022)

jogary a dit:


> En revanche, si l'on veut l'assistance pour appeler les secours comme le montre la PUB, il faut la cellular ou bien un iphone à proximité.


C'est bien cela


----------



## jogary (10 Mars 2022)

Bonsoir, finalement j'ai pris un AW 6 (pas cellulaire) et j'en suis ravi ! Une 44 mm, c'est très confortable.
Avant, j'avais une GARMIN et je pouvais en plus de l'iphone voir toutes mes activités et autres sur mon MAC en utilisant le site de Garmin. Très bien, car grand écran, etc...
Pour les appli WATC, j'ai sur le tel : santé, watch et forme. Mais uniquement sur la montre et le tel.
Existe il un site apple, watch, où l'on peut retrouver le clone de ses applis ? Merci


----------



## Jura39 (10 Mars 2022)

jogary a dit:


> Bonsoir, finalement j'ai pris un AW 6 (pas cellulaire) et j'en suis ravi ! Une 44 mm, c'est très confortable.
> Avant, j'avais une GARMIN et je pouvais en plus de l'iphone voir toutes mes activités et autres sur mon MAC en utilisant le site de Garmin. Très bien, car grand écran, etc...
> Pour les appli WATC, j'ai sur le tel : santé, watch et forme. Mais uniquement sur la montre et le tel.
> Existe il un site apple, watch, où l'on peut retrouver le clone de ses applis ? Merci


Hello

Tu veux dire , les voir sur un pc ou un Mac ?


----------



## jogary (11 Mars 2022)

Oui, voir sur un MAC.


----------



## Jura39 (11 Mars 2022)

Je ne crois pas que cela soit possible


----------



## Gwen (11 Mars 2022)

Malheureusement Apple n'a pas pensé son application santé comme étant independante de l'iPhone. Et c'est bien dommage en effet.


----------

